# JOE'S UPHOLSTERY



## ~KALEIDOSCOPE~




----------



## ~KALEIDOSCOPE~




----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## ~KALEIDOSCOPE~

1966 Impala (Original Interior)


----------



## ~KALEIDOSCOPE~

1966 Impala Rear Seat


----------



## ~KALEIDOSCOPE~

1966 Impala Front Seat


----------



## ~KALEIDOSCOPE~

1966 Impala Passenger Door Panel


----------



## ~KALEIDOSCOPE~

1966 Impala Interior


----------



## ~KALEIDOSCOPE~

1984 Regal - Custom Interior


----------



## ~KALEIDOSCOPE~




----------



## ~KALEIDOSCOPE~

Custom Interior


----------



## ~KALEIDOSCOPE~

Custom Interior - Chevy Blazer


----------



## ~KALEIDOSCOPE~




----------



## ~KALEIDOSCOPE~




----------



## ~KALEIDOSCOPE~




----------



## ~KALEIDOSCOPE~




----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## MISTER ED

CAN YOU TELL ME WHAT KIND A SEWING MACINE YOU USE..... AND WHAT TYPE OF NEEDLE AND THREAD ??????


----------



## _BANDIT_




----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## guess who

:biggrin:


----------



## kandylac

TO
THE
TOP


----------



## raiderart

> _Originally posted by ~KALEIDOSCOPE~_@Dec 14 2008, 09:16 PM~12430799
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## raiderart

> _Originally posted by raiderart_@Dec 30 2008, 04:55 PM~12562823
> *
> *


 Whats Up Raider Joe :biggrin: Post some more pictures of your work. Hope you and your family are well. Hey the Pool Table , is waiting for you :biggrin:


----------



## ~KALEIDOSCOPE~

> _Originally posted by raiderart_@Dec 30 2008, 05:00 PM~12562875
> *Whats Up Raider Joe :biggrin: Post some more pictures of your work. Hope you and your family are well. Hey the Pool Table , is waiting for you :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 1940chevy

Thats some nice work you do......... :thumbsup:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## ~KALEIDOSCOPE~

China Spice before...1989 Toyota Tercel


----------



## ~KALEIDOSCOPE~

China Spice after...


----------



## ~KALEIDOSCOPE~




----------



## ~KALEIDOSCOPE~




----------



## ~KALEIDOSCOPE~




----------



## ~KALEIDOSCOPE~




----------



## ~KALEIDOSCOPE~

1959 Chevrolet Impala Original


----------



## ~KALEIDOSCOPE~




----------



## ~KALEIDOSCOPE~

Before...


----------



## ~KALEIDOSCOPE~

After...


----------



## ~KALEIDOSCOPE~




----------



## ~KALEIDOSCOPE~




----------



## ~KALEIDOSCOPE~

1964 Chevrolet El Camino Semi-Custom


----------



## ~KALEIDOSCOPE~

Leather bench seat with arm rest


----------



## ~KALEIDOSCOPE~




----------



## ~KALEIDOSCOPE~




----------



## ~KALEIDOSCOPE~

Joe's Upholstery, "Gangster's Paradise"


----------



## kandylac

NICE WORK JOE






TTT


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:biggrin: GET DOWN "JOE" WERE YOU PEDO?? LOL


----------



## ArnGar

Man Joe, I didn't know you threw down like that bro! Good seeing you at Legg Lake Saturday. Let me know when you me and Laughing Boy can go back to that place you guys took me to eat that Micholeta. I think that's what you called it. :dunno: :roflmao:


----------



## ~KALEIDOSCOPE~

> _Originally posted by ArnGar_@Jan 8 2009, 10:33 PM~12649113
> *Man Joe, I didn't know you threw down like that bro!  Good seeing you at Legg Lake Saturday. Let me know when you me and Laughing Boy can go back to that place you guys took me to eat that Micholeta. I think that's what you called it. :dunno:  :roflmao:
> *


Your talking about La Barca Mexican Restraunt. Molcajete... :biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY

> _Originally posted by ArnGar_@Jan 8 2009, 09:33 PM~12649113
> *Man Joe, I didn't know you threw down like that bro!  Good seeing you at Legg Lake Saturday. Let me know when you me and Laughing Boy can go back to that place you guys took me to eat that Micholeta. I think that's what you called it. :dunno:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ~KALEIDOSCOPE~

1963 Chevrolet Impala SS Original


----------



## ~KALEIDOSCOPE~




----------



## ~KALEIDOSCOPE~




----------



## ArnGar

> _Originally posted by ~KALEIDOSCOPE~+Jan 10 2009, 03:04 PM~12663533-->
> 
> 
> 
> Your talking about La Barca Mexican Restraunt. Molcajete... :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LAUGHING BOY_@Jan 11 2009, 02:22 AM~12668270
> *:biggrin:
> *


That's it...
:thumbsup:


----------



## ~KALEIDOSCOPE~




----------



## ~KALEIDOSCOPE~




----------



## ~KALEIDOSCOPE~




----------



## ~KALEIDOSCOPE~

> _Originally posted by ArnGar_@Jan 11 2009, 09:36 PM~12675194
> *That's it...
> :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: We will eat there soon.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

ttt


----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## dirty_duece

clean work looks good


----------



## ~KALEIDOSCOPE~

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Jan 20 2009, 09:43 AM~12759238
> *clean work looks good
> *


Thank You... :biggrin:


----------



## dirty_duece




----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## ~KALEIDOSCOPE~

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Jan 20 2009, 01:42 PM~12761613
> *
> *


----------



## ~KALEIDOSCOPE~




----------



## ~KALEIDOSCOPE~




----------



## ~KALEIDOSCOPE~




----------



## ~KALEIDOSCOPE~




----------



## ~KALEIDOSCOPE~

Color Combination of Gator, Ostrich, and Leather


----------



## ~KALEIDOSCOPE~

Black Suede and material combination with red barron double stitch


----------



## ~KALEIDOSCOPE~

1964 Nova Interior


----------



## ~KALEIDOSCOPE~




----------



## ~KALEIDOSCOPE~




----------



## ~KALEIDOSCOPE~

1967 Ford Thunderbird...Groupe


----------



## ~KALEIDOSCOPE~

Will Post Pictures of Monte Carlo Interior Work Soon...


----------



## sypher

ttt


----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## little chris

> _Originally posted by ~KALEIDOSCOPE~_@Jan 28 2009, 12:32 AM~12832941
> *1964 Nova Interior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ~KALEIDOSCOPE~




----------



## kandylac

QUE ONDA JOE?


----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

good work


----------



## MISTER ED

ANYONE KNOW ABOUT HOW MUCH WOULD A TOP LIKE THIS COST?????


----------



## ~KALEIDOSCOPE~

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 9 2009, 10:42 PM~12958216
> *ANYONE KNOW ABOUT HOW MUCH WOULD A TOP LIKE THIS COST?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Starting @ $380.00


----------



## ~KALEIDOSCOPE~

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 9 2009, 10:32 PM~12958010
> *good work
> *


Thank You Very Much... :biggrin:


----------



## 29775

i need the fabric for the headliner... do you know where i can get that... its for a 81 parisienne coupe


----------



## caprice75classic

> _Originally posted by ~KALEIDOSCOPE~_@Feb 10 2009, 10:30 PM~12968176
> *Starting @ $380.00
> *


damn thats hella cheap! where is this at?


----------



## ~KALEIDOSCOPE~

> _Originally posted by caprice75classic_@Feb 11 2009, 10:51 PM~12979828
> *damn thats hella cheap! where is this at?
> *


In the City of Bell. Off the 710 freeway exit Florence Avenue.


----------



## ~KALEIDOSCOPE~

> _Originally posted by abas_abas_@Feb 11 2009, 10:42 PM~12979707
> *i need the fabric for the headliner... do you know where i can get that... its for a 81 parisienne coupe
> *


pm sent...


----------



## ~KALEIDOSCOPE~




----------



## ~KALEIDOSCOPE~




----------



## kandylac

:nicoderm:


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## ~KALEIDOSCOPE~




----------



## MRDRIFTER626

> _Originally posted by ~KALEIDOSCOPE~_@Feb 10 2009, 09:30 PM~12968176
> *Starting @ $380.00
> *


check you pm's bro


----------



## raiderart

Whats up Raider Joe :biggrin: where are the pictures. post some of Buddhas Car. :dunno: The Green T Bird


----------



## DRUID

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## ~KALEIDOSCOPE~




----------



## caddyking

how much for a 63 impala stock interior(white)....only the seat covers(front is split bench), and side panels


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

NICE CLEAN WORK!!
PURO


----------



## ~KALEIDOSCOPE~

> _Originally posted by caddyking_@Apr 17 2009, 02:10 PM~13607813
> *how much for a 63 impala stock interior(white)....only the seat covers(front is split bench), and side panels
> *


Around $1400.00. Give me a call on my cell phone and ask for Joe. 562.477.9169. 

Thanks


----------



## ~KALEIDOSCOPE~

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Apr 19 2009, 05:57 AM~13620113
> *NICE CLEAN WORK!!
> PURO
> *


Gracias... :biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## ~KALEIDOSCOPE~




----------



## BLK82LINC

> _Originally posted by ~KALEIDOSCOPE~_@Jan 27 2009, 10:37 PM~12833031
> *Will Post Pictures of Monte Carlo Interior Work Soon...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TTT FOR JOE


----------



## kandylac

> _Originally posted by CLASS BULLY_@May 25 2009, 08:45 AM~13989603
> *TTT FOR JOE
> *


X's2


----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## ~KALEIDOSCOPE~




----------



## ~KALEIDOSCOPE~




----------



## ~KALEIDOSCOPE~




----------



## ~KALEIDOSCOPE~




----------



## ~KALEIDOSCOPE~




----------



## ~KALEIDOSCOPE~




----------



## ~KALEIDOSCOPE~




----------



## ~KALEIDOSCOPE~




----------



## ~KALEIDOSCOPE~




----------



## ~KALEIDOSCOPE~




----------



## az71monte

Hey Joe you do some nice work. It was nice meeting you at Nazario's party. You are one cool dude hope we can take down some cold ones again.


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

TTT FOR JOE.. GREAT WORK HOMIE...MAYBE I CAN HAVE YOU DO UP MY ELCO SOME TIME SOON


----------



## ~KALEIDOSCOPE~

> _Originally posted by az71monte_@Jun 22 2009, 05:24 PM~14265555
> *Hey Joe you do some nice work. It was nice meeting you at Nazario's party. You are one cool dude hope we can take down some cold ones again.
> *


It was great meeting you too. :biggrin:


----------



## az71monte

> _Originally posted by ~KALEIDOSCOPE~_@Jun 23 2009, 05:27 PM~14276486
> *It was great meeting you too. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by ~KALEIDOSCOPE~_@Jan 27 2009, 10:33 PM~12832959
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for something like this for a regal all interior


----------



## ~KALEIDOSCOPE~

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Jun 24 2009, 03:06 AM~14280970
> *how much for something like this for a regal all interior
> *


Starting between $2800.00 and $3500.00. If you have any questions please contact me @ 562.477.9169. and ask for Joe.


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

NE MORE FULL CUSTOM INTERIOR PICS ? I SENT YOU A PM


----------



## 29775

i need the vynil top for my 81 parisienne coupe half top


----------



## raiderart

whats up Joe how is the family. Hey the pool table still waiting for you :biggrin: Raider Art


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

> _Originally posted by ~KALEIDOSCOPE~_@Dec 19 2008, 06:59 AM~12474055
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



HOW MUCH FOR INTERIOR LIKE THIS FOR A ELCO ???


----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## kandylac

WHATS UP JOE ? :wave:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## monte79

> _Originally posted by ~KALEIDOSCOPE~_@Dec 19 2008, 06:59 AM~12474055
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CLEAN ASS WORK HOMIE :0 :0


----------



## Mr. GOON




----------



## ~KALEIDOSCOPE~

> _Originally posted by monte79_@Nov 17 2009, 10:38 PM~15698839
> *CLEAN ASS WORK HOMIE :0  :0
> *


Thanks... :biggrin:


----------



## ~KALEIDOSCOPE~

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Nov 11 2009, 06:21 PM~15637499
> *WHATS UP JOE ? :wave:
> *


Whats up Pete?... :biggrin:


----------



## INKEDCITY




----------



## ~KALEIDOSCOPE~




----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

HEY JOE WHAT IS THE PRICE FOR BISCUT AND MIRRORS IN A CUTLASS ? AND WHATS THE PRICE FOR PILLOW TOPS IN THE SAME RIDE ?


----------



## ~KALEIDOSCOPE~

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Dec 2 2009, 10:08 PM~15854566
> *HEY JOE WHAT IS THE PRICE FOR BISCUT AND MIRRORS IN A CUTLASS ? AND WHATS THE PRICE FOR PILLOW TOPS IN THE SAME RIDE ?
> *


The bisquit with mirrors including the swivel seats in a Olds Cutlass, you are looking at around $3500 to $4000.

Pillow cushion in vynle would be around $2975


----------



## raiderart

Hey Joe whats up. This is Raider Art. I heard you have a TV for sale :biggrin: 
call me let me know


----------



## ~KALEIDOSCOPE~

> _Originally posted by raiderart_@Dec 13 2009, 10:26 PM~15973453
> *Hey Joe whats up. This is Raider Art. I heard you have a TV for sale :biggrin:
> call me let me know
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## GROUPEC

LOOKS GOOD.WILL KEPP U IN MIND FOR MY RAG IMPALA 68 :thumbsup:


----------



## CHENTEX3

:biggrin: good work homie :420: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## ~KALEIDOSCOPE~

> _Originally posted by CHENTEX3_@Jan 14 2010, 02:57 PM~16291452
> *:biggrin: good work homie  :420:  :yes:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thank you. :biggrin:


----------



## ~KALEIDOSCOPE~

> _Originally posted by GROUPEC_@Dec 28 2009, 08:46 PM~16116021
> *LOOKS GOOD.WILL KEPP U IN MIND FOR MY RAG IMPALA 68 :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ~KALEIDOSCOPE~




----------



## ~KALEIDOSCOPE~




----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## ~KALEIDOSCOPE~




----------



## ~KALEIDOSCOPE~

1969 GTO


----------



## ~KALEIDOSCOPE~




----------



## bamma

:0 nice work


----------



## ~KALEIDOSCOPE~

Before...


----------



## ~KALEIDOSCOPE~




----------



## ~KALEIDOSCOPE~

After...


----------



## ~KALEIDOSCOPE~

After...


----------



## ~KALEIDOSCOPE~




----------



## ~KALEIDOSCOPE~




----------



## ~KALEIDOSCOPE~




----------



## El Aztec Pride

:biggrin:


----------



## ~KALEIDOSCOPE~

Freak Show


----------



## ~KALEIDOSCOPE~




----------



## ~KALEIDOSCOPE~




----------



## KAKALAK

Hey Joe........ what do you use when redoing a door panel and the backing fiber board is no good. I was thinking of useing plywood but I dont know if I can get it in 1/8" :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

ANYMORE PICS OF CUTLASS' INTERIORS , NOT SURE WHAT TO DO IN IT , I WANNA GO WITH A FLAKED OUT ROYAL BLUE NOT SURE ON INTERIOR , ANY TIPS ????


----------



## willskie187

how much for 64 ss all white?


----------



## 29775

i need the headliner fabric for a 81 parisienne coupe brougham... burgundy interior.. the closest color i got for a match is garnet... any help?


----------



## juICE805

> _Originally posted by ~KALEIDOSCOPE~_@Dec 19 2008, 06:18 AM~12473925
> *Custom Interior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LIKE THE MIRROR WORK.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## juICE805

> _Originally posted by ~KALEIDOSCOPE~_@Feb 7 2010, 09:30 AM~16538758
> *Freak Show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ~KALEIDOSCOPE~

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 8 2010, 07:19 AM~16547539
> *Hey Joe........ what do you use when redoing a door panel and the backing fiber board is no good. I was thinking of useing plywood but I dont know if I can get it in 1/8" :dunno: :dunno:
> *


Yes, you can use 1/8 " plywood.


----------



## ~KALEIDOSCOPE~

> _Originally posted by abas_abas_@Feb 16 2010, 09:38 PM~16635426
> *i need the headliner fabric for a 81 parisienne coupe brougham... burgundy interior.. the closest color i got for a match is garnet... any help?
> *


No problem, Give me a call @ 562-477-9169 and ask for Joe.


----------



## ~KALEIDOSCOPE~

> _Originally posted by willskie187_@Feb 12 2010, 10:31 PM~16599054
> *how much for 64 ss all white?
> *


Starting @ $4500.00 or give me a call for more details at 562-477-9169 and ask for Joe.


----------



## ~KALEIDOSCOPE~

> _Originally posted by juICE805_@Feb 19 2010, 03:13 PM~16663612
> *LIKE THE MIRROR WORK.. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thank you very much.


----------



## ~KALEIDOSCOPE~




----------



## Rod Stewart




----------



## raiderart

:naughty: :nicoderm: :wave:


----------



## 29775

Hey Joe,

sorry homie... been busy lately and complete forgot about the headliner give me a call when u get a chance


----------



## willskie187

how much for this piping?


----------



## ArnGar

Sup Joe :biggrin:


----------



## ~KALEIDOSCOPE~

> _Originally posted by raiderart_@Mar 17 2010, 08:17 PM~16921964
> *:naughty:  :nicoderm:  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## ~KALEIDOSCOPE~

> _Originally posted by ArnGar_@Mar 21 2010, 11:32 PM~16958455
> *Sup Joe :biggrin:
> *


Whats up Arnold?


----------



## KANDYLAND




----------



## kandylac

Whats up Joe? It's Pete. :wave:


----------



## A&W

Nice work, pm sent :0


----------



## ILUVMY82

> _Originally posted by ~KALEIDOSCOPE~_@Jan 31 2010, 09:05 PM~16472507
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how and were do i get that chrome does that get sewn with the pattern i want to learn how to do that


----------



## robkool

Thanks Joe for posting those pics of my ride "China Spice"... 
I'm BACK !!! LOL !!!


----------



## curtiancall

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## ~KALEIDOSCOPE~

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Apr 11 2010, 08:25 PM~17163707
> *Whats up Joe? It's Pete. :wave:
> *


Whats up Pete, Its Joe... :biggrin:


----------



## ~KALEIDOSCOPE~

> _Originally posted by robkool_@Apr 16 2010, 05:19 PM~17215534
> *Thanks Joe for posting those pics of my ride "China Spice"...
> I'm BACK !!! LOL !!!
> *


Whats up Pee Wee...give me a call some time. :biggrin: 562.477.9169


----------



## ~KALEIDOSCOPE~

> _Originally posted by A&W_@Apr 11 2010, 08:28 PM~17163741
> *Nice work, pm sent :0
> *


pm sent... :biggrin:


----------



## ~KALEIDOSCOPE~

> _Originally posted by curtiancall_@Apr 17 2010, 08:15 AM~17220095
> *  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


----------



## ~KALEIDOSCOPE~

> _Originally posted by ILUVMY82_@Apr 11 2010, 08:58 PM~17164167
> *how and were do i get that chrome does that get sewn with the pattern i want to learn how to do that
> *


Thats factory material that came with the kit. If you have any more questions, call me at 562-477-9169 and ask for Joe.


----------



## robkool

> _Originally posted by ~KALEIDOSCOPE~_@Apr 20 2010, 07:20 PM~17252700
> *Whats up Pee Wee...give me a call some time. :biggrin: 562.477.9169
> *


I'll hit you up Joe... I'm work'n on another lowrider project.


----------



## elcaballo84LTD




----------



## MANIACO RIDER

nice work bro :thumbsup: can u give me a rought estimate to do a 64 impala convertible top and all og style gracias.


----------



## purecandy az

> _Originally posted by ~KALEIDOSCOPE~_@Dec 16 2008, 11:20 PM~12452404
> *1966 Impala (Original Interior)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


my cousins nonies 66 og player


----------



## mike661




----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## raiderart

:nicoderm: Whats up Raider Joe


----------



## El Aztec Pride




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

BADASS WORK JOE!!!!


----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## ~KALEIDOSCOPE~




----------



## BOWTIE RIDER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 31 2010, 09:07 PM~18456459
> *BADASS WORK JOE!!!!
> *


x2


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

I HAVE A 96 LINCOLN AND I NEED THE ARM REST RE DONE AND THE BOTTOM OF THE DRIVER SEAT IN THE MIDDLE AND NEED ONE OF THE EMBLEMS ON THE BACK SEAT FIXED. PM ME IF YOU NEED ME TO TEXT YOU PICS...THANKS HOMIE..


----------



## JASJR

Whats up joe,,,,


----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC

> _Originally posted by ~KALEIDOSCOPE~_@Dec 16 2008, 11:22 PM~12452427
> *1966 Impala Rear Seat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ~KALEIDOSCOPE~




----------



## LAUGHING BOY

> _Originally posted by ~KALEIDOSCOPE~_@Dec 29 2010, 07:19 AM~19448039
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## MRBIGJOE




----------



## GROUPEC

full custom interior 2 buckets front love seat back,orange quanto carnal :biggrin:


----------



## mlora73

how much for 63 Impala original pattern in leather?


----------



## JuicyJ

uffin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## ~nip/tuck~




----------



## estrada714

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~nip/tuck~

nice :thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:biggrin: SUPP 'JOE' JUST GIVING U A BIG Q-VO!! :wave:


----------



## Los 210




----------



## raiderart

:nicoderm: Whazzz UpRaider Joe !!!





:thumbsdown:







:biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln

Was kick'n it with my homie Joe (Latin Lords) at his shop. Here's a pic of him standing by his ride KALEIDOSCOPE.. Looking good Joe..


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~




----------



## LAUGHING BOY

:wave:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:thumbsup:


~KALEIDOSCOPE~ said:


>


----------



## LAUGHING BOY

:thumbsup:


----------



## GM RIDER

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> El Aztec Pride said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: SUPP 'JOE' JUST GIVING U A BIG Q-VO!! :wave:[
> Good looking work:thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## Robert =woody65=

El Aztec Pride said:


> :biggrin: SUPP 'JOE' JUST GIVING U A BIG Q-VO!! :wave:


i think this car was at the junk yard few months back,hope I'm wrong


----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC

:nicoderm:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

Robert =woody65= said:


> i think this car was at the junk yard few months back,hope I'm wrong


 :rofl: LOL!!!!!! NEVER BRO!!! I'LL LET DIS FUCKER 'ROTT' BEFORE IT GOES THUR!! DIS CAR IS ''23 YRS'' OLD NOW & STILL ALL COMPLETE, DONE BY DANNY GALVEZ KNOWN AS DANNY D NOW,, HENRY RESENDEZ,, & TONY VALENCIA FROM KLIQUE ELA!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln

To The Top for my Homie Joe. Bad azz interior man...
My good friend Joe from the 'Latin Lords' owner of KALEIDOSCOPE, is going to be inducted into the Hall of Fame in Los Angeles. Congratulations Joe....


----------



## Robert =woody65=

El Aztec Pride said:


> :rofl: LOL!!!!!! NEVER BRO!!! I'LL LET DIS FUCKER 'ROTT' BEFORE IT GOES THUR!! DIS CAR IS ''23 YRS'' OLD NOW & STILL ALL COMPLETE, DONE BY DANNY GALVEZ KNOWN AS DANNY D NOW,, HENRY RESENDEZ,, & TONY VALENCIA FROM KLIQUE ELA!!!:thumbsup:


The car had same murales,interior:dunno:


----------

